# High-country car camping near I-70?



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Head toward Shrine Pass off of Vail Pass.


----------



## David Miller (May 23, 2010)

BLM campground Hwy 6-24 on the Eagle River about mile and a half west of Wolcott exit I-70. Don't forget to wave at the kayakers as they pass by.


----------



## David Miller (May 23, 2010)

Read you post again. You want high. Get off I-70 East Vail and get on frontage (Big Horn Road) and go back East. Forest Service Camp ground on Left can't miss it. Sound of Creek helps drown out I-70 noise. Or you could get off at the summit Vail Pass 11,000 plus feet and head North on Shrine Pass Road. Dispersed camping. Find a nice place and put up your tent.


----------



## g.soutiere (Jul 7, 2009)

There is also a bunch along 24 between minturn and leadville. Camp Hale is about 30 min from Vail. Easy to get in and out and free but a lot of camping there


----------



## Matty (May 13, 2004)

Snake river off of Montezuma road has tons of free camping, turn off Highway 6 heading towards the Keystone free parking lots at River Run, head east up the hill towards Montezuma, most of the Camp spots are on the right/south side of the road as you head up to Zuma. It's all free.


----------



## MountainManJake (Apr 9, 2012)

a couple years ago I camped right off of I-70 in dotsero, pretty sure it was like the first left after you exit then you head way up the mountain on a dirt road, couple of nice little lakes and campsites. sorry this is kinda vague, maybe someone knows what i'm talking about, cant remember what it was called.

Hanging lakes is one exit over on I-70, nice little hike if you're trying to acclimate.


----------



## g.soutiere (Jul 7, 2009)

MountainManJake said:


> a couple years ago I camped right off of I-70 in dotsero, pretty sure it was like the first left after you exit then you head way up the mountain on a dirt road, couple of nice little lakes and campsites. sorry this is kinda vague, maybe someone knows what i'm talking about, cant remember what it was called.
> 
> Hanging lakes is one exit over on I-70, nice little hike if you're trying to acclimate.


I am not sure of the camps names above dotsero ether. But is OK camping at around 7000 ft. Hanging lake is two exits away but have to go to grizzly creek and go back to the exit before the tunnel. Only accessible going east and get back on the hwy going west. If you are planning on Mtn biking in gypsum than look down valley but it will be a long drive if you plan on the Vail area. Camp Hale is where the military dose some of its high altitude training


----------



## MountainMedic (Apr 24, 2010)

g.soutiere said:


> There is also a bunch along 24 between minturn and leadville. Camp Hale is about 30 min from Vail. Easy to get in and out and free but a lot of camping there


This


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

Mtmanjake is referring to Coffee Pot road,also called Deep Creek Road. Heart Lake and Deep lake are at 10500 feet. Abundant free camping, the higher up the road you go the higher you are. Not much camping in the middle elevations, you are either creekside on Deep Creek or on top. Coffee pot springs campground has a toilet, and I think Deep lake does too. There is a road side spring where you can fill water jugs. The canyon of Deep creek is quite amazing, so if you go don't pass up the overlook. It takes about 45 minutes to get to deep lake from I 70. Incredible views.

Shrine area is also very nice, but I don't know it as well.


----------



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

Is deep creek and coffe pot car camping or back pack style camping up there?


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

Almost all the camping I have done there has been car camping. The general area is accessible from Dotsero, Meeker, and Yampa. There are quite a few trails up there, and quite a lot of lakes. I bet you could put together a nice backpack of several days. There are very interesting landforms. It is White River National Forest, probably the best backpacking is in the wilderness best accessed out of Meeker of Yampa.


----------

